# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Sept/Oct '19 Lite Challenge: Eldöarna (The Fire Islands)

## AtTheShoreline

For this challenge I'm drawing a volcanic island chain. As the challenge is to map a volcano I'll try to keep that as the main focus although there will be other islands than the one with an active volcano. The style is inspired by a map of Iceland from 1590 (Link) which includes a volcano.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## DrWho42

looking good so far!  :Cool:

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

Thanks for the link to the Iceland map, it's interesting and the description is quite amusing.

Are you going to include all that wildlife in yours as well?  :Smile: 

Which, by the way, must be extinct, cause I have never seen those animals in any modern documentary. I wonder why...

----------


## Bogie

Welcome to the Challenge AtTheShoreline!  Off to a great start!  Perfect map for this challenge!

----------


## DrWho42

> Thanks for the link to the Iceland map, it's interesting and the description is quite amusing.
> 
> Are you going to include all that wildlife in yours as well? 
> 
> Which, by the way, must be extinct, cause I have never seen those animals in any modern documentary. I wonder why...


i too am curious about wildlife!

----------


## Tiana

I don't read archaic Latin, but the caption for the volcano on the reference map doesn't really need a translation to speak for itself.




> perpetuis damnata estib et ni uib. horrendo boatu lapides evomit


Amazing. Literally none of those are English words, per spellcheck, yet due to the evolution of language, I know exactly what that sentence is getting at.

----------


## AtTheShoreline

> looking good so far!


Thank you!




> Thanks for the link to the Iceland map, it's interesting and the description is quite amusing.
> 
> Are you going to include all that wildlife in yours as well? 
> 
> Which, by the way, must be extinct, cause I have never seen those animals in any modern documentary. I wonder why...


I'll probably include something but not as much. They are certainly fascinating!




> Welcome to the Challenge AtTheShoreline!  Off to a great start!  Perfect map for this challenge!


Thank you!




> I don't read archaic Latin, but the caption for the volcano on the reference map doesn't really need a translation to speak for itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. Literally none of those are English words, per spellcheck, yet due to the evolution of language, I know exactly what that sentence is getting at.


I noticed the same thing! It does get the point across!

----------


## Meton

Looking good! That Ortelius's map of Iceland is kind of classic, I'm curious to see if you include also that kind of map monsters in your map too!  :Very Happy:

----------


## AtTheShoreline

Some progress photos here. I really hope I have time to do some sea monsters but I have been really busy so we'll see.



### Latest WIP ###



Skickat från min F5321 via Tapatalk

----------


## Pomb

AtTheShoreline this map is looking great! It's charming  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogie

looking good, I hope you have a chance to finish it, you have until late Monday night.

----------


## Kellerica

Aye, what Pomb said - a lot of charm to this piece! I look forward to seeing it finished, that dotted pattern on the ocean must be a pain to get done by hand...  :Very Happy:

----------


## AtTheShoreline

Thank you for all the encouraging comments, I did manage to get it done in time including some sea monsters! So here's the final version: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

Looks great, glad you had a chance to finish it!

----------


## Kisachik the Wanderer

I recognize some of the creatures  :Very Happy:  So cool. My favourite one is on the left, I like things that have paws. Cute!

I like that it's hand drawn, and I hope you share another map in this style.

----------

